

RVM for Pythonistas, virtualenv for Rubyists - nuclearsandwich
http://gillesfabio.com/blog/2011/03/01/rvm-for-pythonistas-virtualenv-for-rubyists/

======
bobbyi
It would be good to also mention tox which makes it easy to install and test
your Python project (and its dependencies) against multiple Python versions/
interpreters via virtualenv: <http://codespeak.net/tox/>

